# bought the stoeger cougar



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I just picked up a stoeger cougar on Friday night. I bought the 9mm since I already have a sig p6, and I wanted to stay w/one type. I paid $419 for it at Sportsman's Warehouse in PA. They are selling for $450 at Gander Mt., and I wasn't able to locate them at any other shops recently. The gun feels great in my hand, and I am very impressed with it how smooth & accurate it is. I have only had a chance to get one box through it so far, but it was w/o fail. If you have the opportunity, shoot it. I think it is a great gun for the price!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! You won't be disappointed. My girlfriend has put 1400 flawless rounds through "mine" so far and she loves it. Good luck with it!

-Jeff-


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

brokenimage


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Congratulations!!*

You have purchased one of the best deals on the market. The Cougar is a great handgun and shoots like blue blazes. It will feed anything you throw at it without fail if it is like mine and handles recoil exceptionally well. Despite the size of the grip which I personally like, most women in my firearms defense classes really enjoy shooting the Cougar and only default to the S&W M&P40 due to low bore axis and ease of handling. I am constantly amazed at it's accuracy. Again, congratulations,enjoy it.


----------



## switch blade (Nov 20, 2008)

You made a wise buy with the Cougar. I had mine about a year with about 1500 rounds down range with no problems at all. Oh, go to the Beretta web site, the Cougar mags. are on sale for $19.99 reg. $45.00. I bought 4 of the hi caps and they are marked for law enforcment only and must have been made during the ban, but are still new.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

switch blade said:


> You made a wise buy with the Cougar. I had mine about a year with about 1500 rounds down range with no problems at all. Oh, go to the Beretta web site, the Cougar mags. are on sale for $19.99 reg. $45.00. I bought 4 of the hi caps and they are marked for law enforcment only and must have been made during the ban, but are still new.


Wow. I wish I had the extra cash to buy one or two, that's a pretty good deal. Saving the cash for a Galco belt is going to be my priority for a while now. Saving money without a job is really tough! :anim_lol:

https://www.shopberetta.com/e2wItemMain.aspx?parentID=IT00004980

-Jeff-


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

congrats!! Does the Cougar use Model 92 mags?


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

jeb21 said:


> congrats!! Does the Cougar use Model 92 mags?


I don't know, but my guess is no. The magazines that they have for it hold 15 rounds. I don't know that I need more than that.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Cougar Mags, Cougar only*

The Cougar will use only magazines specific to it. The mags for the Cougar will latch in a 92 but will not work correctly. The $19.99 price is as good a deal as Gunclip depot, price for the mags I bought. The gun is very managable as far as recoil as stated earlier. It feeds everything.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

congrats on the purchase! hope you enjoy it!! how big is the cougar? is it easily concealable? im thinking about buying one for my first handgun when i finally turn 21 (the day cant come soon enough ) and i havent had a chance to look at them yet


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

rccola712 said:


> congrats on the purchase! hope you enjoy it!! how big is the cougar? is it easily concealable? im thinking about buying one for my first handgun when i finally turn 21 (the day cant come soon enough ) and i havent had a chance to look at them yet


I am sure that there are better carry guns out there, but I think you could carry it. It is heavier than some others that I have looked at, but I think the quality is outstanding for the price.


----------



## wcg (Jul 31, 2007)

The Stoeger Cougar 8000 is a fantastic gun. I have had the 9mm now for a year and have over 1500 rounds of all types of ammo through it with out the first problem--zero problems. I carry mine everyday in a CrossBreed Supertuck holster, it hides very well and is very comfortable. Extremely easy to strip and clean and is my most accurate handgun. I have tried others, but haven't found any that was better or even as good.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

https://www.shopberetta.com/e2wItemMain.aspx?parentID=IT00004980

Thanks for the link! I am grabbing two & a speedloader.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm sure it's probably a silly question, but is there anything that I can buy/do to mount a flashlight on a Stoegar Cougar 45? I'm new to the forum, and I look forward to learning from you all.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jdeere9750 said:


> I'm sure it's probably a silly question, but is there anything that I can buy/do to mount a flashlight on a Stoegar Cougar 45? I'm new to the forum, and I look forward to learning from you all.


Not that I'm aware of. Just purchase a nice small flashlight (Surefire, etc.) and train yourself to use it in your weak hand.

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------

